# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Red Skies

## Grhyll

Salut à tous !

Je fais moi aussi mon petit post pour présenter le projet (personnel) sur lequel je travaille actuellement : Red Skies, un endless side-scroller shoot them up avec des avions, pour mobiles (si ça c'est pas précis) !
On peut un peu dire que c'est un projet Canard PC, puisque je travaille dessus avec l'ami Foxbullbee, qui m'a recruté sur ce forum même ! C'était assez vague au début, et puis c'est devenu de plus en plus précis, et maintenant on a une date de sortie : le 24 mars.

Au programme :

Plein de projectiles dans tous les sensDes contrôles précis (pour du mobile)Des gros bossDes Power-upsDes UpgradesDes options d'accessibilité

Et je laisse un petit gif en passant, parce qu'une image vaut 100 mots, alors un gif je vous dis pas le pavé que ça m'évite :

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

1942 en vue de côté ?
J'aime bien les graphismes ! En attendant de tester le gameplay !
Fait sous Unity j'imagine !

----------


## Grhyll

Yes c'est un peu un clin d'oeil à tous ces vieux shoot them up (auxquels je n'ai jamais joué)  ::): 
Et en effet, Unity forever pour moi :P

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je suis amoureux de votre effet de parralaxe il est parfait.

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah merci ^^ Il est méga basique, par contre y a pas mal de couches !

----------


## Grhyll

Yaaay nous avons maintenant une date officielle de sortie pour Red Skies : le 24 mars ! Sur iOS et Android au moins.
Si vous voulez savoir pourquoi le 24 mars au juste, je vous invite à aller jeter un oeil sur mon blog (en anglais) : http://3-50.net/set-a-date/

(Sot que je suis, je n'ai même pas profité de l'occasion pour faire un nouveau gif '_' )

----------


## Grhyll

Le jeu avance à son rythme, et nous cherchons des playtesters pour nous donner leur avis sur le jeu !

Si tu es intéressé et que tu as un peu de temps à donner au jeu, remplis ce questionnaire : https://goo.gl/T7pr96

Quelques images supplémentaires : http://3-50.net/red-skies/

----------


## schouffy

Ton doc google est pas public!

----------


## Grhyll

Ben alors ça, je comprends pas ce qu'il s'est passé, je pensais avoir testé '_' J'ai updaté le lien, j'espère que ça devrait fonctionner, mais je suis plus sûr de grand chose là...

----------


## schouffy

C'est bon  :;): 
Je me suis inscrit mais je suis sur Windows Phone donc je n'ai pas trop d'espoir.

----------


## Grhyll

Ah au contraire c'est cool, j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester une build Windows Phone, aucune idée de si ça va marcher tout seul ou pas ! (Bon, pour les leaderboards, y a peu de chance que ça roule tout seul, mais si déjà le jeu fonctionne ça serait un bon début !) Thanks  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Red Skies va sortir comme prévu demain, le 24 mars !

La press release

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Ca bute tout ça, bravo à vous! Par contre en face y'a Trackmania turbo qui sort, bon courage  ::unsure::   ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah je suis pas trop inquiet, on est pas vraiment dans la même cour XD

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Déjà dispo sur Google Play. La classe !

----------


## Grhyll

Je me suis un peu raté hier, je crois que je l'ai publiée dans l'après-midi, mais ça avait l'air d'être la seule solution pour permettre à des gens de récupérer l'alpha (probablement parce que je l'avais déjà publiée avant, puis retirée de la publication, c'est un peu moins clair que chez Apple !).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

::): 

Bon j'y ai joué un peu et c'est sympa! Je ne vais pas très loin pour l'instant (sur 5mn de jeu). Pas encore eu l'occasion d'utiliser les bombes verticales.
Quelle idée d'avoir des avions sans tourelles qui tirent en arrière? Un scandale!!!  :Cell: 
Bon ça existait peut-être dans la réalité, je ne sais pas...
En tout cas, mon avion lui il ne peut pas...  Donc si je leur passe devant, je ne peux rien faire d'autre que de repasser derrière  ::'(: 

Et puis, EA risque de vous attaquer pour plagiat de la musique de Battelefield  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Arf oui, on voulait rajouter des tourelles sur l'avion, et puis finalement ça ne s'est pas fait ^^' C'est clair que ça fait bizarre...

Au niveau de la musique, 1942 était effectivement la principale source d'inspiration. J'avais fait d'autres essais, qui ne plaisaient pas à Foxbullbee (le dessinateur), et finalement comme il ne restait pas beaucoup de temps avant la sortie j'ai dû me rabattre sur quelque chose qu'il avait de fortes chances d'aimer :/ Ceci dit si on fait une update, notre ingé son refera peut-être une musique complète, là il avait trop à faire avec les sound fx, ce pourquoi c'est moi qui me suis occupé de cette version  ::): 

Merci d'avoir testé ^^

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

J'y retournerai plus tard dans la journée. Je veux voir les bateaux  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Et hop, Red Skies est donc officiellement sorti depuis ce matin, 11h environ :P

Si vous avez le coeur pour le télécharger, voire même le commenter/noter, je vous vouerai une reconnaissance éternelle (tu as donc déjà la mienne, Poussin, c'est rétroactif) !
Sur Android
Ou sur iOS (où il y a aussi une version premium)

(Edit: et toujours pas sur Windows Phone, schouffy ^^' )

----------


## schouffy

Bravo pour la release !

Je l'ai installé au taf sur un moto G, ça tourne nickel.
Je sais que c'est bien trop tard pour faire des retours (y'a pas eu de beta winphone  ::P: ), mais voilà quand même:
- ça tourne super, c'est fluide, c'est visuellement clair, le feeling est bon, le screenshake pas trop fort, bref c'est bien  ::): 
- Tout fonctionne bien (la connexion Google, les pubs, les in apps,..)
- Je suis nul sur le tactile, mais j'y arrive pas du tout avec ces contrôles. Impossible d'être précis et rapide, ça me frustre à fond. Si tu veux vraiment un stick (je suis pas sûr que ce soit idéal pour ce genre de jeux, mais j'y ai pas beaucoup réfléchi), il faudrait que le stick soit positionné dynamiquement en fonction de quand tu touches l'écran, et que sa position ne soit pas fixe. Et c'est perso, mais je trouve qu'il y a sans doute trop d'inertie ou en tout cas j'ai cette sensation).
Ah et du coup, je pense que l'eau en bas qui te tue, avec les contrôles un peu difficiles à dompter, je trouve que c'est un peu sadique  :^_^: 

Sinon je pensais pour un control scheme, j'ai l'impression que ce serait hyper maniable si tu glisses ton doigt sur la hauteur à gauche, et l'avion suit la position du doigt sur l'axe y (instantanément ou avec une vitesse max, c'est à tester). Et éventuellement tu fais une sorte de stick virtuel pour l'axe X (vu qu'on s'en sert moins souvent) mais qui fonctionnerait n'importe où sur la hauteur. En gros ton doigt se déplace beaucoup sur la hauteur, et peu sur droite/gauche. Faudrait que je fasse un proof of concept mais j'ai l'impression que ça pourrait bien marcher.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens de tester sur ma nexus 7 2012, ça tourne bien aussi avec de très légers ralentissements parfois.
C'est beaucoup mieux les contrôles sur une tablette, du coup j'ai pu aller un peu plus loin et je suis moins frustré. Je me tape 10 heures d'avion demain donc je pourrai y passer un peu plus de temps.

----------


## Grhyll

Yeah merci :D

Pour les contrôles, le premier mode dont tu parles (stick flottant) est disponible :P Si tu vas dans les options, tu peux le choisir !
Le second dont tu parles, un mec d'un site de shoot-them-up m'a fait à peu près la même suggestion, et si update il y a, je rajouterai très probablement un mode de contrôle de ce genre. 
Ca a été beaucoup de boulot pour essayer de trouver un bon compromis, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de solution parfaite sur mobile :/ Par exemple tu parles d'inertie, mais j'ai totalement retiré toute l'inertie, donc c'est un autre paramètre qui doit te gêner, potentiellement la vitesse maximale assez basse. La suggestion qui se rapproche de la tienne, c'est d'avoir simplement l'avion qui suit le mouvement du doigt à partir du moment où il a été posé sur l'écran : le doigt monte, l'avion monte, etc... Ca permet d'être plus précis, mais je ne pourrais pas trop conserver la notion de vitesse max avec un modèle de déplacement comme ça, et ça pourrait fausser un peu la difficulté :/ 
Le stick, je pense qu'il y a une bonne part d'habitude. Ca ne sera jamais aussi précis qu'un bon gamepad, c'est clair, mais on s'améliore quand même assez vite !

Bon en tout cas merci pour ces retours ^^ 
Il y a plein de gens autour de moi, sur FB, par sms, qui me soutiennent et testent l'app, ça fait vraiment plaisir ! Durant ces derniers jours (et notamment quand j'ai envoyé des mails aux journalistes), plus le temps passait, plus j'étais persuadé que Red Skies est quand même un peu merdique XD Et là c'est enfin sorti, ça va un peu mieux  ::):  (Bon, je considère toujours pas que c'est l'oeuvre du siècle, mais pour le coup ça serait également un peu manquer d'objectivité !)

----------


## schouffy

Je crois que y'a un adage qui dit que si tu sors ton app/jeu/société sans en avoir un peu honte, ça veut sans doute dire que tu l'as sorti trop tard  :^_^: 
Je vais de ce pas dans les options!
T'as raison sur le fait que ça rendrait le jeu plus facile. Mais moi j'aime les jeux où le joueur se sent puissant. Tu vas pas reprocher à ton jeu d'être trop maniable  ::P:  Et au pire augmente la difficulté. ça fera Red Skies 2!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Au fait, j'ai pas trouvé de 'bouton' pour quitter le jeu simplement. C'est fait exprès ?  ::P: 
Sinon niveau benchmark je suis sur un Galaxy Note 3 et ça tourne impec.
Et je mettrai bien sûr une évaluation demain (ça vaut le coup !).

----------


## Grhyll

> Je crois que y'a un adage qui dit que si tu sors ton app/jeu/société sans en avoir un peu honte, ça veut sans doute dire que tu l'as sorti trop tard


Peut-être effectivement, dans ce cas je l'ai carrément sorti à temps :P

Pour ce qui est de Red Skies 2, c'est pas vraiment au programme ^^' Déjà pour l'update on va voir, mais c'est pas trop sûr. Pour l'instant je suis impressionné, et très reconnaissant, par le nombre de personnes qui ont pris le temps d'aller laisser un petit mot sur le store, par contre aucun journaliste n'a encore publié de review, et il n'est pas impossible que ça continue comme ça. Résultat, les gens en-dehors de mes connaissances ne connaîtront jamais l'existence du jeu, et il sombrera tout simplement ^^ Je vais encore poster quelques trucs sur Reddit, mais ça n'a pas un effet fantastique, à défaut d'avoir un jeu vraiment intriguant ou impressionnant j'imagine. 

Et effectivement j'ai oublié le support pour le back button sur Android  ::(:  Pourtant j'aurais dû y penser ! Si update il y a, ça fait partie des trucs que je rajouterai (je suis chez la pomme pour ma part, du coup je n'y pense pas de base).

----------


## Nattefrost

Je suis pas tellement au fait des pratiques de comm' mais si tu veux que ça en parle en dehors du forum et de tes connaissances, tu peux peut-être envoyer un mail à des podcasts/magazines. Je pense notamment à gamerside, zqsd(ils sont plutot axés pc donc j'sais pas trop) ou silence on joue (pipomantis qui est aussi chez CPC y participe parfois), même s'ils viennent à n'en parler que 5 minutes ça fait une petite exposition. Au pire tu te fais jeter par un 'non merci', bref ça ne mange pas de pain.

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai contacté déjà une trentaine de journalistes, mais c'est quelque chose qui prend ééénormément de temps, d'autant que pour chaque site j'essaie de choisir un journaliste qui paraît, au vu de son historique, susceptible d'être intéressé. J'ai contacté justement Pipomantis pour Canard PC, qui m'a répondu avec beaucoup de bienveillance (tout en me préparant avec douceur au fait que je ne devrais pas m'attendre à être sûr d'avoir une review dans le prochain numéro ^^), mais à part lui je n'ai reçu qu'une seule autre réponse d'un reviewer sur un site français spécialisé dans les shmups (qui n'a pas encore fait de review, soit il bosse encore dessus, soit Red Skies n'est pas assez un vrai shmup ; ceci dit il a pris le temps de me faire quelques retours sur Twitter, ce qui était vraiment sympa !). Sur les 28 autres destinataires, 2 réponses automatiques, et c'est tout. 
Bon, après, je comprends que Red Skies ne soit pas forcément une cible privilégiée pour ces sites, qui préfèrent tout naturellement des jeux plus impressionnants/novateurs/percutants, je ne m'attendais de toute façon pas à grand chose  ::):  Avec la quantité de sollicitations que les journalistes reçoivent, je peux pas dire que je leur en veux !

Du coup j'ai essayé de viser aussi des sites plus modestes (parce que oui, j'ai aussi envoyé à Polygon, Euro Gamer et Pocket Gamer, mais là pour le coup c'était juste histoire de dire que j'aurai essayé ^^), le souci étant que si j'ai entendu parler d'un site, c'est probablement qu'il n'est pas si modeste que ça ; et que si un site est effectivement modeste, je n'en aurai probablement pas entendu parler  ::XD::  

En tout cas Gamerside, zqsd et Silence on joue n'ont encore rien reçu de moi, donc merci pour les noms, je vais sans doute m'y pencher ce week-end, voir si ça pourrait les intéresser ! Le marketing, surtout pour mobiles, c'est la guerre, aujourd'hui, et je suis pas très doué pour la guerre ^^'

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh, et bien sûr, c'est sans compter les délices comme :

"Hi,

Do you develop apps for iOS?

You want to increase the number of downloads, right?

While checking an app on the App Store user notices three things: icon, screenshots and app reviews. According to our statistics 7 out of 10 users pay attention to reviews and decide whether to download an app after reading them.

We offer you to consider our service «AppStore reviews» - we can post up to 60 positive reviews from real users for your free or paid apps.

Our service helps to increase conversion from app views to its downloads.

For more information please visit our website promoarrow.com."

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

beurk c'est sale comme pratique!

Je l'ai dl pour android, et j'y ai joué un peu (41000 points) effectivement j'ai eut du mal avec la config par defaut mais avec la config de commande numéro 3 (ou l'avion suit ton doigt) c'est pas mal du tout, chapeau pour avoir prévu autant de config  ::P:  j'aime bien, a part qu'il faut être précis pour chopper les avions bleu qui sont très fin, c'est vraiment cool! j'ai testé sans musique, je suis au boulot. As-tu essayé de poster sur Tigsource ou de leur envoyer? Si non: https://forums.tigsource.com

----------


## Grhyll

Pas mal, 41000 points ^^
J'ai posté sur TIGSource ouip, mais au final c'est un peu pareil que partout, il y a énormément de nouveautés partout, et les gens n'ont pas le temps de tout regarder, donc quand le visuel ou le concept n'est pas ultra marquant, ils passent rapidement. Que ce soit sur le devlog ou sur le nouveau topic que j'ai fait à la sortie, je n'ai eu aucune réponse ^^' Et les topics sont très vite enterrés sur ce forum, à cause du nombre de posts vraiment élevé ! 

Pour ceux qui seraient curieux, voilà la liste des sites/mag que j'ai contactés :

FR :
Pocker Gamer France
Shmup
Shmupemall
Canard PC
20 Minutes
La dépêche
Metronews

EN :
IndieGames
IndieGameMag
Slide to play
Pocket Gamer UK
AppSpy
148apps
AppAdvice
Destructoid
Euro Gamer
Game Reactor
Gamezebo
Game Side Story
JayIsGame
IndieHaven
Back to the Geek
Polygon
Download3k
TapSmart
Touch Arcade
iFanzine
Games reviewer
Android Guys

Donc beaucoup de gros noms, quelques plus petits, et pour environ 9/10, envoyés à un journaliste en particulier, avec son nom et tout, qui avait déjà publié des reviews de shoot-them-up mobiles (et parfois c'est pas évident de trouver le contact !).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Sur Android, 5* de moyenne sur 21 notes. Le jeu parfait !  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Wouhou, Red Skies est installé sur plus de 100 devices (toutes versions et plate-formes confondues, développeurs inclus :D) ! \o\   /o/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Méfiez vous *Supercell* (et *Rovio* et compagnie...), voici *3-50* qui va vous piquer vos millions!  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Ils sont peinards pour un petit moment encore ^^

----------


## Grhyll

Pour ceux que ça intéresserait, j'ai publié en anglais un post-mortem sur Red Skies !
http://3-50.net/post-mortem-red-skies/

----------


## schouffy

C'est un peu tôt  ::o: 
En tout cas c'est intéressant merci.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je viens de tester. 
C'est fluide, pas de problème sur mon OnePlus One.  :;): 
Les graphismes sont plaisants.
Je suis toujours aussi nul sur ce genre de jeu.  ::P: 
Le stick flottant, c'est pas pour moi, je suis revenu aussitôt au mode de base.

Félicitations les mecs, ça a l'air sympa. Dommage que ce soit si hardcore. Je sais que les amateurs de ce genre aiment la difficulté, mais je suis vraiment manchot dans ce type de jeu.  :Emo:

----------


## burgzaza

Bravo à toi pour Red Skies ! je n'ai pas testé n'ayant plus de mobile, mais les gifs et le rendu me plaisent beaucoup, le tout à l'air fluide et très fun  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je viens de tester. 
> C'est fluide, pas de problème sur mon OnePlus One. 
> Les graphismes sont plaisants.
> Je suis toujours aussi nul sur ce genre de jeu. 
> Le stick flottant, c'est pas pour moi, je suis revenu aussitôt au mode de base.
> 
> Félicitations les mecs, ça a l'air sympa. Dommage que ce soit si hardcore. Je sais que les amateurs de ce genre aiment la difficulté, mais je suis vraiment manchot dans ce type de jeu.


Ah oui, j'ai oublié une chose importante : je trouve, moi aussi, que le fait de ne pas avoir mis de bouton "Quitter" est quand même une bourde. Du coup je suis obligé de quitter en retournant à la page d'accueil de mon OnePlus One, et ensuite d'aller tuer l'appli dans les paramètres. Ça fait pas pro du tout, ça, mon coco.  ::rolleyes::  Ça mériterait une mise à jour.  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Tu peux pas virer l'app dans la vue des apps lancées (le bouton de droite quoi) ?

----------


## Grhyll

schouffy > Ouip c'est un peu tôt, et en même temps, sans la moindre visibilité possible, il est fort probable que ça n'ira pas vraiment plus loin :/ Du coup le post-mortem m'a permis de tourner officiellement la page  ::): 

Ashley TOUCRU > Merci ^^ En effet c'est un peu hardcore, mais le mode entraînement est là aussi pour apprivoiser la bête plus doucement  ::):  Par contre effectivement pour le mode infini, c'est une question de patience et d'entraînement surtout ! (Et puis un peu de goût personnel aussi bien sûr.)
Pour ce qui est du bouton Quitter, effectivement je me suis rendu compte après coup que je l'avais oublié  ::(:  Ca faisait partie de mes priorités au cas où je ferai une update, mais vu l'activité autour de l'app, il n'y en aura très certainement pas ! Par contre effectivement, comme dit shouffy, tu devrais pouvoir la killer juste en affichant la liste des applis ouvertes.

burgzaza > Merci  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> schouffy > Ouip c'est un peu tôt, et en même temps, sans la moindre visibilité possible, il est fort probable que ça n'ira pas vraiment plus loin :/ Du coup le post-mortem m'a permis de tourner officiellement la page 
> 
> Ashley TOUCRU > Merci ^^ En effet c'est un peu hardcore, mais le mode entraînement est là aussi pour apprivoiser la bête plus doucement  Par contre effectivement pour le mode infini, c'est une question de patience et d'entraînement surtout ! (Et puis un peu de goût personnel aussi bien sûr.)
> Pour ce qui est du bouton Quitter, effectivement je me suis rendu compte après coup que je l'avais oublié  Ca faisait partie de mes priorités au cas où je ferai une update, mais vu l'activité autour de l'app, il n'y en aura très certainement pas ! Par contre effectivement, comme dit shouffy, tu devrais pouvoir la killer juste en affichant la liste des applis ouvertes.
> 
> burgzaza > Merci


J'ai rejoué un chouïa hier soir, et je m'aperçois que Red Skies doit présenter une courbe de progression pas si compliquée que ça. J'ai réussi à mieux maîtriser le stick, et avec un peu de concentration je pourrais peut-être devenir moins mauvais. En tous cas bravo à toi (à vous, en fait…), c'est très propre et agréable à jouer. J'ai mis 5 étoiles.  :;):  Et pour tedire comme je laisse sa chance au produit, je l'ai conservé sur mon OnePlus One, alors que la plupart du temps les jeux disparaissent dès la première utilisation. Je pense qu'il me fera un bon petit jeu pour les vacances, et qu'un de ces quatre mon fils finira bien par y jouer. Il est bien plus doué -et patient- que moi pour ce type de jeu.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu peux pas virer l'app dans la vue des apps lancées (le bouton de droite quoi) ?


Si, en fait ça fonctionne. Merci. Je ne pense jamais à utiliser ce bouton (qui est à gauche chez moi).  ::):

----------


## schouffy

samsung  :Gerbe:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> samsung


 ::blink::

----------


## schouffy

C'était gratuit. Mauvais souvenir de Samsung.
Le pire c'est que je vais peut-être me prendre un S6.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'était gratuit. Mauvais souvenir de Samsung.
> Le pire c'est que je vais peut-être me prendre un S6.


Sauf que j'ai écrit deux lignes plus haut que j'avais un OnePlus One !  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Donc un Two, non ?
 ::trollface:: 

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de noter l'app ^^ En effet je pense qu'avec de l'entraînement on peut grandement s'améliorer, je suis un petit peu fier de la progression du jeu, je pense que le rythme est pas mal  ::):  (Ca fait au moins un truc dont je suis fier  ::XD::  )

----------


## schouffy

> Sauf que j'ai écrit deux lignes plus haut que j'avais un OnePlus One !


Ah bon mais chez eux ils mettent pas le bouton retour à gauche et tâches à droite ? Ou ça se change ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Bon, on est un peu hors-sujet, là, non ?  ::P:  En fait, sur le OPO tu as la possibilité d'utiliser soit les boutons physiques sous l'écran (ce que je fais) soit les boutons à l'écran. Peut-être que si tu utilises ceux de l'écran tu peux les inverser. Chais pas.  ::):

----------

